# 2" body lift or 2" suspension lift?



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

I've started a thread previously on the subject, but here goes again.

I have a stock 2WD HB, running 215/70/14's and want to move up to 265/70/15's. I did the tire size calculations, and the radius on the larger tire is 1.878" longer. Is the radius difference the correct number to pay attention to, as well as the overall height of the new tire?

I am figuring that 2" (or a bit less), is all I'll need for this new tire. I won't be going off road and definitely want the truck to handle well on the highway. Since I won't be doing serious off-roading, what do you guys thing of calling it a day, going cheaper, and just doing the body lift?

What are the disadvantages, particularly handling wise, with a 2" lift? And, is 2" enough, given the tire size difference? 

Lastly, is there a 2" lift kit out there that's of very good quality? Everything I see for HB is 3". 

Thank you


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I went with a 2" b/l and went to 235/75/15's (stock 4wd wheels/tires) Between the tires and b/l, my truck came up 4", thats good enough for going to the lake and down some side roads etc..


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> I went with a 2" b/l and went to 235/75/15's (stock 4wd wheels/tires) Between the tires and b/l, my truck came up 4", thats good enough for going to the lake and down some side roads etc..


I calculated our tire heights, and mine is 29.606", yours is 28.877", for a difference of 0.728". If we halve that, the radius difference is 0.364". 

My question is, if your lift was 0.364" less (or, let's say a tad less than 1/2"), would you still have good vertical clearance with your 235/75/15 tires? 

4x4parts.com says that a 3" body lift - if I don't do suspension - is the way to go (they don't sell a 2" kit!). Problem is, if I do a body lift, I don't want to go that high. 2" max, I'm willing to do, for safety and handling reasons. 

Is my reasoning on these tire sizes accurate? I will not be driving over things, just highway, and maybe light trail - nothing heavy. And, I do not want an enormous body lift, if I can do without it. Just enough so that I won't run my fenders into the tires, given the moderate uses I've described above. 

HELP!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

YOU DO NOT NEED A LIFT (OF ANY SORT) FOR 235 /75 15'S ..

I RUN THOSE ON ALL MY TRUCKS AND I HAVE STOCK SUSPENSIONS..


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> YOU DO NOT NEED A LIFT (OF ANY SORT) FOR 235 /75 15'S ..
> 
> I RUN THOSE ON ALL MY TRUCKS AND I HAVE STOCK SUSPENSIONS..


Sorry it's unclear, but SPEEDO is running 235/75/15 tires. Mine are 265/70/15's. Hence, the diameter differences between his tires and mine, that are included in my last post. My calculation for SPEEDO's tire height is 28.877", and my tire height is 29.606". 

If my tire is a 265/70/15 at a height of 29.606", I'm wondering if I can get by with a 2" body lift... that is, given that I'm not looking to do off-roading, but mainly highway driving, and on rare occasion, a light trail, here and there. I'm even open to fabricating my own body lift kit, if need be. I simply do not want 3" of body lift, if those are the only kits available. 

I'd prefer a little less lift, if I can get away with it... without putting my fenders at major risk, of course.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think as long as u r under 30 u will be fine stock...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

My truck sits as high as a stock 4wd, When I was looking at raising my truck, everything I found said you can use a 29" tire (without mods, like Zane said)
But I added a 2" b/l so it would look right... When you go to a 3" b/l you have to extend all the hoses etc, I didnt want to do that


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

****edited****


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input and time, Zanegrey and Speedo. I shot some pictures of my truck with the 265/70/15 tires on my 2WD HB. The first 3 pictures shows the fender/tire clearance without any lift. The clearance from tire to fender, is 3" vertical inches - pretty tight, and doesn't exactly look right. 

The last 3 photos shows the truck lifted 1.5", from the original 3" of clearance, by my floor jack. This new clearance from tire to fender is 4.5" vertical inches. 

How do you guys think the look of the truck appears overall in the last 3 photos, with the additional 1.5" lift? 

265/70/15 tires on stock suspension, no lift: 
Nissan Hardbody Fender Clearance - jtusa's Photos
Nissan Hardbody Fender Clearance - jtusa's Photos
Nissan Hardbody Fender Clearance - jtusa's Photos

265/70/15 ties on stock suspension, lifted 1.5" (by floor jack):
Nissan Hardbody Fender Clearance - jtusa's Photos
Nissan Hardbody Fender Clearance - jtusa's Photos
Nissan Hardbody Fender Clearance - jtusa's Photos


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

it looked to me like you could crank the torsion bars a little and get maybe half to an inch more in the front. looks really good by the way. just to throw in my 2 cents, the suspension lift would be a lot better looking and handle better than a body lift. i haven't done either one of the kits but i think the 6 bolts for the front and 4 in the rear would be a lot easier than lifting the cab and bed. to make a lift cheaper you can make your own shackles out of flat bar really easy. body lifts require a lift or a bunch of friends, the use of either one can cost a lot of pizza and beer.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

dentedsub said:


> it looked to me like you could crank the torsion bars a little and get maybe half to an inch more in the front. looks really good by the way. just to throw in my 2 cents, the suspension lift would be a lot better looking and handle better than a body lift. i haven't done either one of the kits but i think the 6 bolts for the front and 4 in the rear would be a lot easier than lifting the cab and bed. to make a lift cheaper you can make your own shackles out of flat bar really easy. body lifts require a lift or a bunch of friends, the use of either one can cost a lot of pizza and beer.


I am considering that as well, cranking the torsions. If I did that, then I might consider going this route:

https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/super-lift-suspension-lift-p-668.html

But, spending that much, isn't far off from just getting the AC kit, that includes everything (torsion bars too), and I'm back to were I began, cost wise.

Do you think a 1.5" body lift would look odd and handle adversely? At 3 inches of body lift, or a tad less, I would think the gap would look too big for my tastes. In addition, fast turns & heavy braking could be quite problematic as well. But, 1.5"... I'm thinking (without any real knowledge), that it wouldn't feel awkward or unsafe. 

For what it's worth, I found a company online that specializes in custom body lifts. Here's the link:

4Crawler Offroad - Custom Body Lift Kits

btw, could not a 3 ton floor jack, and some very well placed lumber beneath cab & body, not accomplish the same as a bunch of friends? I'd hope so, as my floor jack is a cheaper date


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm riding on 31" AT's right now with a stock suspension on my 2WD 91 HB...just crank the torsion bars a few times and you'll be fine. Doing so won't cost you anything, and you'll still get that clearance you're looking for in the front. The only time my tires rub is when I'm in a challenging articulation sitation while off-roading or the wheels are turned all the way to one side, but since you said you won't be doing much off-roading, then I wouldn't worry about it. I'd love ta get my baby a lift kit, but I didn't see the need in lifting a 2WD truck, so this was my solution. Nice truck BTW BadMaxx...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Just to be clear, if you crank up your torsion bars, you will most likely need a wheel alignment...or your tires will wear unevenly.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Make a 2 inch body lift yourself. Buy some pipe, cut 2" lengths for each body mount, weld washers to each end of the pipe and install with 2" longer bolts. May need new shocks, probably don't need to extend any wires.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

91HB said:


> I'm riding on 31" AT's right now with a stock suspension on my 2WD 91 HB...just crank the torsion bars a few times and you'll be fine. Doing so won't cost you anything, and you'll still get that clearance you're looking for in the front. The only time my tires rub is when I'm in a challenging articulation sitation while off-roading or the wheels are turned all the way to one side, but since you said you won't be doing much off-roading, then I wouldn't worry about it. I'd love ta get my baby a lift kit, but I didn't see the need in lifting a 2WD truck, so this was my solution. Nice truck BTW BadMaxx...


Indeed, a big jump for a 2WD! Sounds like a pretty nice set up! Did you do an add-a-leaf, or shackle kit in the rear? Also, how does the ride feel at speed on highways? If I go suspension lift, I will do an upper A-arm kit, and the rear shackles/add-a-leaf, at the very least. I'd like to do the torsions, but the price really goes up for an entire kit, at that point. Like you said, if I'm not going off-road, maybe stock torsions and the alignment kit, will suffice. BTW, thanks for the compliment. It's improving, and hopefully I can post more pictures soon.


----------



## badmaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

minitrkingking said:


> Make a 2 inch body lift yourself. Buy some pipe, cut 2" lengths for each body mount, weld washers to each end of the pipe and install with 2" longer bolts. May need new shocks, probably don't need to extend any wires.


I've thought about doing that, as well. Is that it, just pipe sectionals and washers welded together w/ the appropriate chassis grade bolts? Big question, is it safe? lol And, what else does a packaged body kit include, that the homemade kit would not?


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

badmaxx said:


> Did you do an add-a-leaf, or shackle kit in the rear?


lol Actually I did none of the above. I fabricated some plates and got some longer bolts in case I need to raise the rear via the leaf springs, but when I did a quick fit for measurements with the tires, I found that it wasn't necessary at all! I still have about 3 inches of clearance too. Now if ya went to 33's,then I woulda done one of those options just ta be safe though. I ended up using the plates ta make a gun rack for when I go hunting. 



badmaxx said:


> Also, how does the ride feel at speed on highways?


I felt no change in the city or on the highway. I didn’t even feel a change in power! I was quite impressed...



badmaxx said:


> If I go suspension lift, I will do an upper A-arm kit, and the rear shackles/add-a-leaf, at the very least. I'd like to do the torsions, but the price really goes up for an entire kit, at that point. Like you said, if I'm not going off-road, maybe stock torsions and the alignment kit, will suffice. BTW, thanks for the compliment. It's improving, and hopefully I can post more pictures soon.


It all comes down to what you want Badmaxx, we're just here ta educate you on the different options out there, but like GeoBMX4Life said, no matter what option you take, a new alignment will be mandatory.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

badmaxx said:


> I've thought about doing that, as well. Is that it, just pipe sectionals and washers welded together w/ the appropriate chassis grade bolts? Big question, is it safe? lol And, what else does a packaged body kit include, that the homemade kit would not?


I have made this type of body lift for a large dodge pickup, an s10 and a van they all work fine if everything is welded proper and good hardware is used. I would say that some of these kits may include rubber body mounts, not 100 on that. You will have a 2" bigger gap between your body and bumpers as well, you can make shims for those or just leave them to keep the stock bumper height (no tickets). It is really a better deal if you have a weder or someone who can do it.


----------

